# BRP or Scalpel??



## kzxctf (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello everyone... I am just getting into 1/18 scale racing. and I am trying to decide what car I should purchase. I heard a carpet road course was going to open in my area. I am torn between a brp sc18v2m or a scalpel. I dont want this thread to turn into a kit bashing. From what I can tell both are very good cars. I would just like to get some opinions from people who own the cars. what I am looking at first is the prices. If any of my prices or math are incorrect feel free to point me in the right direction.

for a scalpel from towerhobbies $139.99

(these are things that I believe I would need to be competitive on a road course)
for sc18v2M from buds site
sv2 kit $89.95
Mid motor kit $20
Ball Dif $22.95
Big block $29.95
Turnbuckle set $15
front ball bearings $15
new front tires for BB $10
total = $202.85

also Is anyone running the scapels and the BRP together? are they comparable in handling and speed? or would they need to be in a seperate class. The last thing I would want to do is purchase a car and have no one to race against. 

thank you for your input..


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

BRP ALL THE WAY.

Come out to Freddies Hobbies in Ravenna (not too far for you) on May 11th and watch all the BRP's run around the track. They are a blast. You can talk to Bud himself, and if you are lucky you can even talk to the 11 time BRP Champ "TANG TESTER"


Racing starts about 7:00pm


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I'M NOT SURE OF THE TOTAL PRICE OF THE BRP, BUT I KNOW ITS NOT EVEN CLOSE TO THAT PRICE....COME TO FREDDIES AND TALK TO BUD...I'VE SEEN THE SCALPEL AND PEOPLE POINTED OUT SOME WEAK SPOTS ON IT AND TAKE IT FROM ME THERE ISN'T A WEAK SPOT ON THE BRP :thumbsup: ....ITS THE MOST DURABLE R/C CAR MADE....I BOUGHT MINE USED AND IT HAS ONLY GIVEN ME TROUBLE ONE TIME....AND IF YOU NEED PARTS THEY'RE VERY EASY TO GET FROM BUD...RIGHT KNOW WE ONLY RUN OVAL BUT IT IS A VERY GOOD ROAD CAR...COME ON UP AND ANYONE THERE WILL BE HAPPY TO ANSWER ANY QUESTION YOU HAVE AND EVEN LET YOU TAKE IT FOR A SPIN...... :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have racer kits at the races. They include all You need except the radio gear.The BRP car will take a standard size servo and radio gear. We will be at Freddies hobbies on the 11th of May. Freddies also stocks BRP cars and parts.

You choice of body, all the correct tires for carpet mid chassis ect they are $110.00 The tie rod set is extra.

I don't want to get started on which is better!! Did alot of that with the Micro RS4 and X ray and We know where they stand. I did have a scalpel built it seen all that was wrong and sold it on ebay.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Go BRP, my 6 year old son has hit everything between Pittsburgh and Akron at least twice with his for the last 2+ years and the only thing he's broken is electronics. The cars are about bullet proof and are a blast to race. Be carefull though, they reproduce like rabbits. Two months ago I had one, now I have five. :freak: :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

brp there great........im pretty good on all the ovals but on road course i stink and ive never had any trouble with it BRP BRP BRP


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

tcian said:


> brp there great........im pretty good on all the ovals but on road course i stink and ive never had any trouble with it BRP BRP BRP


Oh, I thought the TC was for Touring Car Ian when it is really for Turning Circles Ian. :tongue: :wave:


----------



## kzxctf (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the update on the kit Bud that definatly helps make my decision alot easier...  Can I order the racers kit online? if I can make it to freddies on the 11th I will just pick one up then. It seams like there is alot of BRP cars running in the area so I am leaning hard towards the new v2 mid motor mount. I like the versatilty of being able to configure the batteries for either oval or road course. Has anyone ever raced at have fun hobbies.. I heard that they were putting in a carpet track for 1/18 and 1/14 cars this summer.. I hope the brp action is as exciting their as it appears to be at freddies. Have Fun is only about 5 minutes from my house so I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

do you have a web site for fun hobbies?


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

From what I have heard, the scalpel breaks easily

Plus BRP being a local manufacturer, you can get part pretty easy.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Call 440 988-4398. There is a group in Chcago running BRP they let them run with the 1/14th touring car and they crushed them !!! So now they can only run BRP by themselfs.


----------



## kzxctf (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks bud... I will probably be getting in touch with you as soon as I get a start date for the track and a answer on class type they will be running. the owner is suppose to start a thread in here but i havent seen anything yet. they currently dont have a web site that i know of. there address is on Buds site i think the name had something to do with scuba equipement located in vienna ohio. they are currently running off-road on sunday and have a thread in the off road section... hope it starts soon not sure how much longer I can wait to start racing.... lol


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK !!! If You can come on down to Freddies some time and check it out.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

wish you'd start on a off-road chassis. that would be the best one to have .


----------



## kzxctf (Apr 25, 2007)

this isnt my first rc race car. I have been racing rc since about the age of 10. I have raced 1/10 buggy, truck, and pan car. 1/12 pan car. and Nitro boats. I dont think I should have too much trouble running a 1/18 pan.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

kzxctf said:


> this isnt my first rc race car. I have been racing rc since about the age of 10. I have raced 1/10 buggy, truck, and pan car. 1/12 pan car. and Nitro boats. I dont think I should have too much trouble running a 1/18 pan.


I think He wants Me to do a off road 1/18th. No can do, Sorry!!!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Guys,
My BRP car handles just like my old Associated 12L, Very good. The BRP handles abuse and crashes like no other R/C Car I have had. Go ahead make the jump, a choice you will not regret.

The group I run with are Oval racers. We use 2500-2700 mAh, AA Nimh, 4 batterys to a pack, turn 3 sec laps or better and can run 100 races without a problem. Thats Fun! 

Mike Clark


----------

